# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Stopping breathing when falling asleep

## nytrus

The last few times I've tried to fall asleep I have this problem. I start to fall asleep when all of a sudden I realize I'm not breathing and wake my self up. It happens about the time when my mind begins to wander. I tried really hard to find the point in which I stop breathing but I can never remember. Sometimes I feel so tired that I have trouble waking my self up to breath again. I'm kinda worried that one day I'll end up in SP and sufficate or something. It sound silly but still... 

The main reason for my concern is this one time when it was happening to me I woke my self up walked about a bit and went back to sleep. I suddenly became consious with a sensation of falling and feeling like all my blood was being sucked up into my heart. Then my fingers started to feel tingly so I thought that I was in hospital and they had attached something to them. I noticed I wasn't breathing and started to breath as fast as I could. Thats when the feelings just started to fade and I found myself still in my bed. 

It is a big concern for me and any help would be greatly appriciated.

----------


## Abra

Maybe you should be tested for sleep apnea. That's what comes to mind when I hear "not breathing." Do you often feel tired in the morning, even when you wake up naturally? Do you wake up with a puddle of drool? Do any of your family members complain of your snoring? These are also signs.

Yeah, but it's not normal. I'd get it checked out.

----------


## blade5x

Don't know how serious sleep apnea is but...

I wouldn't worry too much about the sleep paralysis and suffocation. Your breathing you are still able to control during sleep paralysis, and even while dreaming (when lucid) so no worries there.

But I would still get this checked out, as you can lose important sleep over this.

----------


## Kal8

thats quite unnatural. Try not thinking about breathing.

----------


## Wavefunction

> The last few times I've tried to fall asleep I have this problem. I start to fall asleep when all of a sudden I realize I'm not breathing and wake my self up. It happens about the time when my mind begins to wander. I tried really hard to find the point in which I stop breathing but I can never remember. Sometimes I feel so tired that I have trouble waking my self up to breath again. I'm kinda worried that one day I'll end up in SP and sufficate or something. It sound silly but still... 
> 
> The main reason for my concern is this one time when it was happening to me I woke my self up walked about a bit and went back to sleep. I suddenly became consious with a sensation of falling and feeling like all my blood was being sucked up into my heart. Then my fingers started to feel tingly so I thought that I was in hospital and they had attached something to them. I noticed I wasn't breathing and started to breath as fast as I could. Thats when the feelings just started to fade and I found myself still in my bed. 
> 
> It is a big concern for me and any help would be greatly appriciated.



First: I have no proof or anything, don't go trying this out... it's just an idea

Could it be a hynogogic sensation? I mean, the paralysis could feel like that. And there are hallucinations in that state...
Also, choking is a (relatively) common sensation while WILDing. You said you felt a falling sensation, that's very common during WILD. It could be that.

But like I said, don't try to go through it if you don't think you're breathing. Better safe than sorry!  :Eek:

----------


## Wavefunction

> The last few times I've tried to fall asleep I have this problem. I start to fall asleep when all of a sudden I realize I'm not breathing and wake my self up. It happens about the time when my mind begins to wander. I tried really hard to find the point in which I stop breathing but I can never remember. Sometimes I feel so tired that I have trouble waking my self up to breath again. I'm kinda worried that one day I'll end up in SP and sufficate or something. It sound silly but still... 
> 
> The main reason for my concern is this one time when it was happening to me I woke my self up walked about a bit and went back to sleep. I suddenly became consious with a sensation of falling and feeling like all my blood was being sucked up into my heart. Then my fingers started to feel tingly so I thought that I was in hospital and they had attached something to them. I noticed I wasn't breathing and started to breath as fast as I could. Thats when the feelings just started to fade and I found myself still in my bed. 
> 
> It is a big concern for me and any help would be greatly appriciated.



First: I have no proof or anything, don't go trying this out... it's just an idea

Could it be a hynogogic sensation? I mean, the paralysis could feel like that. And there are hallucinations in that state...
Also, choking is a (relatively) common sensation while WILDing. You said you felt a falling sensation, that's very common during WILD. It could be that.

But like I said, don't try to go through it if you don't think you're breathing. Better safe than sorry!  :Eek:

----------


## Raven12

I have to agree with sleep apnea. My fiance has that and he let it get so bad, he'd fall asleep while driving, sitting at a stop sign, in the drive thru or anywhere he sat down for longer than a few seconds. He'd snore so loud I couldn't sleep, drooled excessivly, and was more than a little irritable. He even got so exhausted, he'd hallucinate. When he finally went to the doctor and participated in a sleep study, we had to buy an oxygen concentrator and bipap machine. He has to sleep with a mask on, but he gets the sleep he needs and the best part....he quit snoring.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Play it safe and get checked for sleep apnia. 

And webmaster does have a point. It could be a sensation signalling the onset of SP. I've had the sensation just before waking up in SP several times. Scary but if you can overcome the fear you may be able to direct yourself back into a dream and complete lucidness.

But... like others else said, maybe you should get checked out sleep apnia before trying to use it in regards to LDing. Better safe than sorry.

----------


## Raven12

Sleep apnea is no joke. You should really get that checked out. Read this article from webmd.

http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders...ea/sleep-apnea

----------


## zzzmidnight

sleep apnea is some heavy shit
my father has it and he thought that being tired was a normal part of life
get tested
he now sleeps with an oxygen tank and he dosnt have problems anymore

----------


## LucidDreams

Holy shit... I didn't think this happened to anyone else. This is honestly one of the scariest things. Every other night i find this happening to me, and you ask yourself will i wake up to breathe and literally takes all brian power to wake up and get that gasp of air. I hate when it happens, but it feels so incredibly indescribable.

----------


## LucidDreams

It all so feels like you're cimpeltely paralyzed fromt the neck down, i dont even understand it. Sometimes i think im gonna die. And im only a 15 year old girl. This isn't sleep apnea, its something psychological, its like waking up in a different part of your brian and lose all functions.

----------


## daveb416

I've had the above problems for some time. 1. On the outside, I stop breathing, and have a loud awful snoring. 2. On the inside, I have this terrible dream/nightmare of dry mouth or choking. 3. If I ignore the "warning" I get extra symptoms, like my arm falls asleep or becomes numb, or my feet can't move, or other things. 

I have a CPAP machine now. It the mask fits over my mouth and nose, and it pressurizes normal air in my room. It usually prevents the nightmare and breathing problems. In Ontario (Canada) a large part of the cost is covered by the government. It's not as hard to sleep with as I once thought it might be. But my dad has the same problems, and won't even try it out.

I'm saying the dream that goes with it is so loud and clear. Even with the CPAP I still get the worst dry mouth ever. I used to have to get up and out of bed every 30-60 minutes over this. Now I wake up every four hours, and sometimes go longer. (OK, sometimes it's short like the old days, but not often.)

Years ago, I had a different problem. I would dream about things that happened at work. (or that never happened at work) I would remember the dream with the same clarity as the real life experience. My boss was understanding about this.

Me: You asked me to talk to you today after lunch.
Boss: No I didn't.
Me: Yesterday, after we fixed (company name) office computers.
Boss: We didn't work together yesterday. I was out of town with Dennis doing (something).
Me: (I mumble, and try to hide)
Boss: (smiles and makes a crazy man gesture with his fingers and eyes) Carry on Dave.

----------

